# Question about training a dog in protection...(prices, legitimate places)



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I really want to train Rocky in home protection for one main reason---I never want him to attack someone who he 'thinks' is hurting me. I want him to know that I choose who is a threat and who isn't. 

There has been no previous incident to hint that he would do attack in defense, but just because of his breed I would really like to do this kind of training.

I have looked through the forums and looked on websites but I have quite a few questions.

1. How much does it typically cost?
2. How long do you typically train for?
3. How old must the dog be?
4. Are there any prerequisites or requirements to get into a class?

And most importantly...
5.Are there any places near San Marcos/SA/Austin area or Houston/Rosenberg/Sugarland area that you would recommend!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't Rocky shy and kind of nervy?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is Rocky?

I think it would be great if you could locate a Schutzhund Club in your area and find out if you could go watch and have them look at your pup. Joining up would be even better! 

Like most other training actually, as much as our dogs have to learn new skills, we tend to be on the other end of the leash at some point and need to know our part in the situation.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I know of some Schutzhund clubs in the Houston area if you decide to go that way.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am very interested in shutz....

I am just confused as to how the whole thing works. Is it more like a club, or individual training? Do you meet one a week/month/? or do you schedule to go?

Rocky was very shy as a puppy, yes, but I have been taking him to the river (100+ college students and 20+ pups) every single day since the weather got better, and going to either petsmart, lowes, hastings, or the dog park every day (1 of the 4) for socialization. (plus our 2x-3x daily walks at the track)

He has been more confident as we have trained more in public places, and that made his barking stop completely (except for the crazy high heel lady upstairs that antagonizes him and us every day!!! <--but even that has been getting better)

He is still a bit shy, but isn't that all the reason to get him involved? To make sure that he gets over this shyness and never gets in trouble because of it?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

( Rocky is 6 months)

I was wondering what age you can being, so if the minimum is a 1 1/2 I could get some advice on what to start working on him with aside from regular obedience commands.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent you a pm of trainer in austin (includes Schutzhund)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My understanding is generally you join the club and learn tons of stuff to start working on right away with your puppy. While getting to watch/learn/help with everyone else so you will progress and be learn not just at your level but with what the more advanced dogs/handlers are going thru.

Best thing of all is to find clubs that are recommended and show up to watch and then decide if you want to join. Sounds like Klimari can help with that.

Show up with your pup and see how it goes! Heck, I've got a GSD that is 'only' going to do agility and even we went to one Sch club just to see how Glory would do for the day. She's very soft so I was interested in how she'd do. And just look at this when she was 9 months old!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

ok. 6 months is a puppy. Let him be a puppy and see how his nerves are . The shyness is a concern. One does not put bitework on a nervy dog. 

As far as doing protection work to keep him from biting someone. Not something to do. Control and obedience takes care of that if the dog has a solid temperament


----------



## Mlehman (Mar 10, 2011)

**Advertising is only allowed in the vendor areas. ADMIN**


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mary, do you train in SchH? From the look of your site, more geared toward companion family dog training?


----------

